# Did the Moth kill my Creo?



## Meadow98684 (Jul 30, 2013)

So I fed Eggsecutor a huge moth a couple days ago. He ate that baby until he got his fill and dropped it. This moth was like his size or bigger. The Creo (Eggsecutor) was a full grown male adult with wings. (I assume he was male because of his petite size). Then yesterday, he starts getting red eyes, and ignoring his water. Then today, I find him hanging from a twig, dead as a doornob. Do Creos not live very long? I had him from like March till now, July. Or do you think the moth was toxic or something? Maybe the moth's wings were deadly or something?

R.I.P. Eggsecutor March 2013-July 2013


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm assuming it was old age. Adult males do not have a very long life.

Edit: Just an assumption


----------



## Mime454 (Jul 30, 2013)

That sounds like a pretty long life for a male creo.


----------



## RocknessMonster (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm going with age here as well.


----------



## Sticky (Jul 30, 2013)

What kind of moth was it? Some are not good to eat for some reason. He may have not clued in and been poisoned?


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jul 30, 2013)

Some insects contain toxins because of the plants they eat - like tansy moths and caterpillars.

Maybe contact agent A, he knows a lot about moths and rears many species. He may be able to id it for you.

Males typically do not live long for any species.


----------



## agent A (Jul 30, 2013)

being u have had him from march, I would say he died of old age

if he was poisoned his legs would likely be folded

I could try to ID the moth if u want but I doubt a moth could kill a mantis on its own


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jul 31, 2013)

old age was what i was thinking too. but i thought they lived up to a year? for instance, my chinese lasted from march 2012 to october 2012, my multispina lasted march 2012 all the way to February 2013. so, i'm guessing creos are a short lived species?

that moth is tore up. it would be hard to ID anyway


----------



## agent A (Jul 31, 2013)

3 months is a very long life for an adult male creo


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jul 31, 2013)

damn. last time i get that species lol...my ghost i got at the same time is still kickin' and he still doesn't even have wings...how long do ghosts live?


----------



## nirotorin (Aug 1, 2013)

Well at least he got a fancy meal before he died.


----------



## agent A (Aug 1, 2013)

Meadow98684 said:


> damn. last time i get that species lol...my ghost i got at the same time is still kickin' and he still doesn't even have wings...how long do ghosts live?


adult male ghosts live 2 months


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 2, 2013)

My boy Creo, Voodoo did not live that long either. 6months from nymph to adult. It seems the boys from this species tend to live on the shorter side. Males in general tend to have shorter lives than their female counterparts but in some species the differences can be more pronounced. Like like yours, Voodoo's eyes darkened before he passed. I've seen it with some mantises that pass from old age. Their body starts to go and there eyes darken normally for night vision but then don't lighten up the next morning. Yours sounds very much like old age to me versus any sort of issue with the food.


----------

